# ESA to include more non-native species



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi!

I just signed the petition "Fish & Wildlife Service: Stop putting non-native / non-migratory species such as parrots on the US Endangered Species Act" on Change.org.

Yeah, so it's about parrots TODAY, what about tomorrow??

It's important. Will you sign it too? Here's the link:

http://www.change.org/petitions/fis...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition

Thanks!

William


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 27, 2013)

So, this is the law that includes radiateds and galops, making a permit required to buy them across state lines. If certain parrots can be added so could burmese stars, aldabras, hingebacks, leopards, etc.

Once more non- native non-migratory animals are added, the process of adding parrots opens a trend.

Just saying it's a slippery slope.


----------



## mctlong (Dec 27, 2013)

Curious, does this cover only captive, non-native species or does it also provide protection for non-native species who have escaped and are reproducing in the wild? I'd hate to see invasive species (such as the parrots that are breeding all over So-Cal and all other birds not covered under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act) protected in the wild here as endangered species. Thats a little ridiculous and a pain for planners & land developers.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Dec 27, 2013)

The ESA has lots of parts to it. It also covers many native species, as well. The provisions it makes only make little sense for natives, and almost no sense for non-natives.

We have an article about it on our site (focusing on how it impacts keepers/hobbyists), plus links to other articles, if you'd like to learn more.

http://theturtleroom.com/esa


----------



## Anthony P (Dec 27, 2013)

I was proud to sign that petition.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 29, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Curious, does this cover only captive, non-native species or does it also provide protection for non-native species who have escaped and are reproducing in the wild? I'd hate to see invasive species (such as the parrots that are breeding all over So-Cal and all other birds not covered under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act) protected in the wild here as endangered species. Thats a little ridiculous and a pain for planners & land developers.



It's a federal law with many components. The petition seeks to stop in*ter*state movement additions of captive bred animals. The exact thing that makes buying and selling radiateds annoying.

As for non-native invasives, that is NOT what this is about, it's not even about tortoises.

However, most reptile legislation activism is associated with giant snakes. This interest more closely relates to potential legislation to captive bred tortoises than prohibitions of giant snakes.

Signing the petition means that you do NOT agree with more restrictions on animals already legally in the country. The proposed restriction is movement from one state to another.

If captive bred parrots set a precedent for inhibiting in*ter*state movement, then adding tortoises seems more possible, to me.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 30, 2013)

[*sigh*] I'm trying to resist a "I told you so" moment when so many members on this board balked at the notion that other species of animals would be brought under fire so soon after giant snakes were thrown under the bus by USFWS.

Now we got parrots?

Slippery slope, much?

The writing is on the wall, folks.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 30, 2013)

People will always try to get rid of what 
they don't understand !


----------



## gieseygirly (Dec 30, 2013)

signed


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 30, 2013)

Shameless attempt to keep this on page one.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2013)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> [*sigh*] I'm trying to resist a "I told you so" moment when so many members on this board balked at the notion that other species of animals would be brought under fire so soon after giant snakes were thrown under the bus by USFWS.
> 
> Now we got parrots?
> 
> ...



You know I'm with you buddy. Its all gone so far now, my question is what are we going to do about it?

Thanks for posting this Will.


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 30, 2013)

Resistance is coming. The wheels are in motion to get things over turned and where they need to be. Once the whole Lacey Act deal is dealt with, the 4" law will be next...


----------

